# 2008 Hypothetical US vote



## techforumz (May 10, 2008)

Well, who was it?


----------



## Urza (May 10, 2008)

You are aware of the fact that G.W. Bush legally can't run for another term right?


----------



## techforumz (May 10, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> You are aware of the fact that G.W. Bush legally can't run for another term right?


Fully aware. It _is_ hypothetical. I may as well take it down, I doubt that anyone will vote for him anyways.


----------



## Urza (May 10, 2008)

techforumz said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have put Nixon and JFK too.


----------



## techforumz (May 10, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> techforumz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.

*merge*

Damn you Obama!!! LOL, alright, how many of you have even heard of Mitt or Ron?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 11, 2008)

Mitt Romney is a Mormon.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 11, 2008)

haha. no clinton fans?


----------



## PikaPika (May 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> haha. no clinton fans?



Hilary: no, none at all. Bill: oh hellz yes.


----------



## robi (May 11, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't image anyone on this site supporting Hillary...unless they are self-hating gamers. 

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=05...;show_article=1


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 11, 2008)

Obama as president, Hillary as vice. The perfect ticket. I'd even settle for the reverse with Obama growing into the role of president via a vice presidency. Of course, the former is highly unlikely, as Hillary would never settle for #2. However, the latter is very possible if they can get their shit together.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 11, 2008)

President: *jumpman17*
Vice-President: *Ace Gunman*


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 11, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> President: *jumpman17*
> Vice-President: *Ace Gunman*


Lol, Stargate would be the national past time and Spider-Man would be on all the money.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 11, 2008)

That's what I wanted to hear.  Got my vote!


----------



## techforumz (May 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Mitt Romney is a Mormon.


That may be (and is) true, but I think he has some very good ideas, before the GOP pushed him out. I'm still an RP fan all the way.


----------



## techforumz (May 11, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> SleepingDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the way!!! LOL! I'm game for stargate. Better yet, have Urza's (old) avatar on the money.
EDIT: minor editing


----------



## techforumz (May 11, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Obama as president, Hillary as vice. The perfect ticket. I'd even settle for the reverse with Obama growing into the role of president via a vice presidency. Of course, the former is highly unlikely, as Hillary would never settle for #2. However, the latter is very possible if they can get their shit together.


Really, "Ace Gunman"? I believe they plan to take away our guns. And they also plan to stay in Iraq.


----------



## Rayder (May 11, 2008)

I only have one vote for any politician; no confidence.


----------



## Urza (May 11, 2008)

YES.

Finally I can vote for a Nixon-JFK ticket!


----------



## dawn.wan (May 15, 2008)

we all know mccain is going to win... the old voters have numbers.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

John McCain for sure! Obama might win but he will be assasinated shortly after taking office. (same goes for hillary)


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 19, 2008)

Nixon/Nixon


----------



## Costello (May 20, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> John McCain for sure! Obama might win but he will be assasinated shortly after taking office. (same goes for hillary)


Obama assassinated by the KKK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but who would murder Clinton?


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 20, 2008)

No love for John Edwards?  But he wants his jet ski!

Realistically, I'll go for for Obama/Edwards.  Hypothetically, Colbert/Stewart (I like Stephen more).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Costello said:
			
		

> but who would murder Clinton?



Monica Lewinsky?


----------



## Dylan (May 20, 2008)

seeing as i am not american or living in america i voted nixon for both cause he is funny in futurama and is in forrest gump


----------

